
Tor Just Launched the Easiest App yet for Anonymous, Encrypted IM - middleclick
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/tor-just-launched-the-easiest-app-yet-for-anonymous-encrypted-im/
======
cagey_vet
to be clear, its not specifically "for Anonymous", although the lede
unwittingly allies tor devs with them. which is probably closer to the truth
than was intended anyway, wait, political dissidents use it too.

